# seasoning a brand new smoker.



## newbee (Apr 2, 2010)

When seasoning a brand new smoker (horizon)... do I spray the whole interior of the smoker? Or just the grates?  Can I use Olive oil or just spray it with pam?  How much wood and what type should I use? all advise welcomed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 2, 2010)

Spray the whole inside of the smoker. You can use Pam or Oil if you want I usually use Pam.  I usually fill the basket up so I can burn it in for a few hours then throw something on there to smoke. I mean the smoker is already going and up to temp you might as well smoke something. Right??!!!!!!


----------



## smoquey (Apr 2, 2010)

Just got a new CG Smokin-Pro. To season it, do I need to light a fire in the cooking chamber or will the fire in the fire box be sufficient to season the whole unit?? Also what should my target temp be for the seasoning?? Thanks all


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 2, 2010)

I would do just what Rbranster told you to he's giving you some good advice. Now I would also use pam for it is easier to spray then it is to rub on the oil. Then just get you a good fire for a couple of hours and then you should be good to go. Then go grab something to smoke in this thing.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 2, 2010)

Pam works, get the cheap stuff cuz it doesn't really matter. Also I would suggest after a few hours of hot temps 350-400, regulate temperatures to 250 and toss on a fattie, the best thing to season a smoker with. If you drink beer, then it is also an essential ingredient when seasoning the smoker :)


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 2, 2010)

I would build your fire in the fire box. That way you will burn off anything that you wouldn't want when  you start to smoke your meat. There may be some paint residue etc. in the chamber that you are going to want to burn out. Plus that way you can practice with the smoker by bringing it up and down in temp and figure out how it runs. Then after a few hours of that you throw something on the smoker. Good luck.


----------



## coyote (Apr 3, 2010)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][size=+1]Lang BBQ Smoker Cooker Firing, Cleaning and Seasoning Instructions[/size][/font]
1.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]First time to season: spray cooking area with vegetable oil or PAM (walls, doors, grates, etc.) Every thing inside the cooker. After you have started your cooker, (pre cook in it by letting the oil sizzle and sear and pre grill for about 35 to 45 minutes or longer and then do the spray misting with water as follows.)[/font]2.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Build fire: use 4-5 pieces of split, dried hardwood (soda can diameter), leaving all doors and vents/dampers wide open initially, (also brass valve at bottom wide open with gallon bucket underneath)[/font]3.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Light fire with kindling, (charcoal, fat lightered, Wesson oil soaked paper towel, etc.) or a propane brush burner; get a large fire going and wait until black smoke bellows out; then close cooker door to "propped open" (i.e. over closed latch). When flames come out of the fire box, close fire box door to "propped open" position (i.e. over closed latch).[/font]4. [font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]When temperature gauge reaches about 300 degrees Fahrenheit, open cooker door and spray/mist water inside on all surfaces. (This is the steaming process). Then, let fire re-heat to 300 degrees Fahrenheit again and repeat spray/mist process. Steam cleaning inside entire cooking area. Then, add a large piece or two of split wood, close chimney damper to 45 degrees and fire box vents to almost closed, and let cooker "smoke cure" which creates a hardwood smoke glaze.[/font]5.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Oiling process is only done initially. The firing mode (i.e. doors open, etc.) is done every time you fire up. The steam cleaning should be done after each cook or before, by getting the grill hot to create steam.[/font]6.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Remember: *Great food comes from a clean grill*; that is where the consistency comes in.[/font] 
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Other Information*[/font] [font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Before each cooking, after grill is hot, spray a little water inside to clean off any dust and if you have not cleaned your cooker from the last cooking, do so now. (If you clean your grill after each cooking, It's A Snap.)
Heat is what does the cooking; the smoke does the flavoring.
[/font]

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]this should help. A non alcohol spray is best, crisco makes one.[/font]
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]also some crisco its self. I take some out of the can and melt it on the stove[/font]
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]and use a paint brush and slather it every where inside the smoker / cooker that I can. every thing I can not get to with the brush gets sprayed.[/font]

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]this is what lang recomends for his seasoning and curing. and should work like a charm for all others.[/font]

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]hope it helps.
[/font]


----------



## deltadude (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't use olive oil it burns at lower temps..  Pam and Canola or Veggie oil is fine.


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 3, 2010)

*Does anyone really do this 'water steam spray' thing that Ben Lang recommends? Is that used for just cleaning or is he actually saying to SEASON doing that??*


----------

